# e codes legal?



## Ibarber15 (Aug 28, 2009)

e codes legal in Pa?


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

Nowhere, don't USA cars need DOT on the assys? FMVSS108, Federal apples to ALL states.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Technically unless they are DOT approved they would be illegal however I've had ecodes on my mkIII for over 5 years and have never had an issue with the police or passing inspection.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ibarber15 said:


> e codes legal in Pa?


 technically not legal in the US.


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

Just had my car inspected last week running all e codes. Honestly, most (99%) inspection station employees will not go to each light and look for the DOT APPROVED stamp on them, they just make sure they function correctly. 

I always save my oem lights just in the rare event that the e codes are spotted though 

O yeah, I live in SE PA


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

Its a safe assumption to say that ALL aftermarket headlights are "illegal", but unless you have some obnoxious super white (blue) blubs or something else that's going draw attention to your lights, no mechanic will fail you.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

e codes are only "illegal" because they arent approved in the US...but they work just fine and you will never get pulled over for having them. Most shops wont even take notice for inspection as long as they work properly.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

I believe they're illegal everywhere, atleast that's what the Ebay listings say...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

^ ^ ^ That would (technically) be correct, for the simple reason that they lack in DOT certification (proven by the lack of a 'DOT' on the lamp.) 

As to if they'll make it thru an inspection: 
Bought my 'rocco from a guy just outside of Philly. Car has ECE lights on it. Those were installed well before the car made it to PA (I have records!) 
Car had (obviously) made it thru inspections just fine while there. 

You'll likely be fine.  

Just my $0.02,


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Every aftermarket Ecode/emarked lamp I've seen had DOT marks on them as well.


----------

